
Getting Started with React Native in 20 Minutes - scottdomes
https://medium.com/code-life/getting-started-with-react-native-in-20-minutes-15ea90062094#.4kkk71iww
======
coldoggy
Awesome intro! Hard to find a good practical intro to React Native that
explains the routing clearly.

